# R34 GTR number plate bracket



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am after a rear number plate bracket for a R34 GTR.
Thanks


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I think I may have one .I’ll check and get back to you


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They come colour coded from factory


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> I think I may have one .I’ll check and get back to you


Thanks


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

the one I’ve got jay


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> View attachment 269401
> View attachment 269402
> 
> 
> the one I’ve got jay


Thanks I have that how much?


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Jay1 said:


> Thanks I have that how much?


£50 delivered . I think that’s fair .


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> £50 delivered . I think that’s fair .


Perfect.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Pm me the delivery address jay , I maybe able to send it out to you tomorrow morning .


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> Pm me the delivery address jay , I maybe able to send it out to you tomorrow morning .


Sent Thanks 🙏🏽


----------

